# Gamer PC mit Rechnung+Garantie (2 Monate jung)



## TigerTobi (31. Oktober 2011)

Hello 


Leider muss ich notgedrungen meinen frischen und neuen PC verkaufen, da ich kurzfristig die Möglichkeit bekommen habe, eine längere Studienreise anzutreten. Und da Studenten immer knapp bei Kasse sind, benötige ich das Geld für einen Laptop.

Der Rechner wurde über Hardwareversand zusammengestellt und ist erst 2 Monate jung!
Die Rechnung & Garantiebeleg werden natürlich beigelegt...es befinden sich noch 22 Monate Garantie auf dem Rechner.
Ansonsten bleibt zu sagen, dass er noch keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren aufweist. Er ist quasi neu.
Alles weiter entnehmt ihr bitte dem Angebot 

Also macht mir ein gutes und vor allem seriöses Angebot über eBay oder per PN!
Ihr könnt euch auch gerne per ICQ melden (584556602)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hier geht es zum Angebot!!!*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

An einem Tausch etc. bin ich nicht interessiert. Für Fragen jeglicher Art stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung!


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. November 2011)

Mit der "Garantie" meinst du die gesetzliche Gewährleistung oder?
Gilt die für den ganzen rechner oder nur für die einzelnen Komponenten???


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (1. November 2011)

Und ein kleiner Tipp: Solche Midi-Tower kannst du problemlos noch für 6,90€ (5,90€ Onlinefrankierung) versenden. 
Schreckt dann vielleicht einige Leute weniger ab. 
Mess' es nochmal nach.


----------



## TigerTobi (1. November 2011)

@Cryptic-Ravage...der Rechner wird in seiner originalen Verpackung geliefert und alles zusammen ist zu schwer für die 6,90€ bzw. 5,90€.
Bei einem vernünftigen Preisangebot würde ich diese Kosten dann aber übernehmen, da könnte man drüber reden.

@Zocker15xD...Das gilt für den kompletten Rechner. Er wurde so von Hardwareversand verschickt und von denen zusammengebaut. Auf der Rechnung sind auch alle einzelnen verbauten Komponenten aufgelistet samt Preis.


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. November 2011)

Das heißt, wenn der Rechner irgendein problem (?) hat kannst du ihn zurückschicken, sie suchen das Problem und beheben es???
Das machen sie doch nur beim Extra-Pickup-Service oder? Und nicht bei Gewährleistung?


----------



## TigerTobi (1. November 2011)

Wenn an dem Rechner mal etwas innerhalb der 24 Monate nach Kauf kaputt gehen sollte, schickst du ihn zu Hardwareversand ein, die schauen ob es sich bei dem Fehler dabei um einen Garantiefall handelt und reparieren es bzw tauschen das entsprechende Teil aus. 
Das ist doch aber jetzt nichts ungewöhnliches...du musst nur die Rechnung beilegen damit Hardwareversand sieht, dass es sich um Teil handelt welches von Ihnen stammt. So wie eben auch bei Media Markt und Co...


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. November 2011)

Sorry, ist im Prinzip nichts ungewöhnliches, Herrby hat nur mal gesagt, du must die Uhrsache selbst finden und das entsprechende Teil zurückschicken
Oder hast du für 50 Euro damals 2 Jahre Pickup-Service dazugekauft?
Wenn nein was ist dann der unterschied zw. Gewährleistung und diesem Pick-up Service?
Was den PC betrifft, muss ich noch überlegen-vielleicht,vielleicht nicht


----------



## TigerTobi (1. November 2011)

Der gute Herbboy hat ja den Rechner zusammengestellt gehabt 

Dieser Pick-Up Service ist ein extra Service, damit dein Rechner abgeholt wird und du ihn nicht selber zu Hardwareversand einschicken musst!
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger 

Du kannst mich auch gerne per ICQ unter der Nummer 584556602 kontaktieren wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast oder noch weitere Bilder haben möchtest. Ich schicke dir auch gerne ein Foto von der Rechnung, dann siehst du selbst was ich meine.
Finde da die Kommunikation angenehmer und schneller


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. November 2011)

ok (danke!!!) lass mir noch n bisschen zeit zum überlegen, ich biete dann einfach bei ebay wenn ich den rechner will


----------



## chbdiablo (1. November 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> du must die Uhrsache selbst finden und das entsprechende Teil zurückschicken



Wenn man einen PC als Komplett-PC kauft, egal ob selbst zusammengestellt oder nicht, dann hat man auch auf das Komplettsystem als solches die Garantie und muss daran nicht selbst rumbasteln.
Und mit Uhren hat das eher nichts zu tun.


----------



## TigerTobi (1. November 2011)

Ok, dann überlege es dir in Ruhe. Ein Preisvorschlag habe ich bereits abgelehnt^^ 
Wie gesagt, bei weiteren Fragen gerne auch über ICQ oder PN, sonst sprengt das hier den Rahmen


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. November 2011)

> Wenn man einen PC als Komplett-PC kauft, egal ob selbst zusammengestellt oder nicht, dann hat man auch auf das Komplettsystem als solches die Garantie und muss daran nicht selbst rumbasteln.
> Und mit Uhren hat das eher nichts zu tun.


Verdammt meine Rechtschreibung ist einfach zum Kotzen


----------

